# 1953 Golden Jubilee Hydraulic Pressure Relief Valve



## SamanthaS (Feb 10, 2021)

I need some help the Pressure Relief Valve on my Golden Jubilee is damaged and not working properly. I cannot find a replacement part anywhere as I have been told I need to replace my vane style Hydraulic pump with the upgraded Piston style pump. There is nothing wrong with my pump so I don't see a need to , let alone spend $900.00 on a new pump. The part I am looking for is located on the bottom of the sump. Does any one have any suggestion on where I can get this part or if there is another option to bypass this valve .


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy SamanthaS, welcome to the tractor forum.

See item #13 on attached parts diagram. P/N NAA638E. Hydraulic pump relief valve.

New Holland NAA - 4 CYL AG TRACTOR ALL PURPOSE(01/52 - 12/54) Parts Diagrams

Look your old relief valve over carefully. Not much goes wrong with them. There could be some dirt stuck in the valve.


----------



## SamanthaS (Feb 10, 2021)

sixbales said:


> Howdy SamanthaS, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> See item #13 on attached parts diagram. P/N NAA638E. Hydraulic pump relief valve.
> 
> ...





sixbales said:


> Howdy SamanthaS, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> See item #13 on attached parts diagram. P/N NAA638E. Hydraulic pump relief valve.
> 
> ...


Thank you sixbales, you have no idea how much you helped me. I gave it a good cleaning and hope this helps -as finding this part is near impossible .


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Worst case, you could block off the OEM relief and install an external relief.

but yes, I would tend to agree that it probably just has a bit of crud, or possibly a sacked out spring that could likely be replaced.
I know now that these sorts of valve are generally built to standard cavity dimensions, so another one of the same cavity size and function could be just screwed in, very possibly from another manufacturer. I have no idea if that would also be the case for one from the 50s like this, but looking at an actual picture of this valve, I would say no.

plugging the NH PN into the old search bar brings me to this page;


http://www.tractoropolis.com/find-by-type/hydraulic-valves-parts/ford-hydraulic-valves-parts/valve-hydraulic-pump-re-p-10864


----------

